# Best Bulk Carbon?



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm running low on my supply of Marineland carbon so I need to start looking around for some more. The Marineland brand is OK in my experience, but I'd like to try something new, possibly more cost-effective in terms of buying it in bulk. I like to run carbon in my 75 gallon tank, mostly to mitigate any toxins my extensive xenia fields produce. Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I like the BRS ROX .08 carbon and the Vertex version.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

fury165 said:


> I like the BRS ROX .08 carbon and the Vertex version.


+1

I used to use the Black Diamond but while at CC I bought a bag of the Vertex 0.8- VERY impressed!
Wont use anything else (If I have a choice)


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Phil- if you want to try the Vertex 0.8 out, let me know and I can stop by with enough for the 75- free of charge


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I sell bulk Rox 0.8 and 1.3 carbon. 

I WILL NOT be beat on price of similar quality product  so try me  

Will be at London fragfest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

